# Weekly competition 2010-26



## Mike Hughey (Jun 23, 2010)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R U' F' U R U R' F R2 U2
*2. *R F R F2 U2 R U' F2 R
*3. *U F' R' F' U2 R2 F2 R' U2
*4. *R2 F R' F R U' R2 F R U
*5. *U' R' F' U2 R2 F' R F' R U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 B2 U' B2 L2 D F D R' D F2 D U2 B' F2 R2 D R U'
*2. *B2 D' B2 L' U F U' L' U F' U2 R D' R B L F R2
*3. *F2 U R2 U2 B2 L' R B F R' U' R B' L D' F' D F2 U
*4. *F2 U B2 R2 U F2 U B2 L U' B F R' D2 L' R' B2 R'
*5. *F2 U2 R' F' D' L B' U2 R2 D' U2 L U2 B' D' F U' L'

*4x4x4*
*1. *U L2 U F' L F2 Uw2 U2 B R Fw' D2 U L2 Rw2 R2 D Fw Uw2 B' U' Rw2 U' Rw' B U B F2 U B2 L2 Fw F R B' D2 U' B2 L' R'
*2. *L Fw2 Uw' R2 D' Uw' L Rw' F' U2 L R' D U' L' F' D' Uw' B R' B Uw2 Rw' D2 U R' D2 B F D L' F2 D' Fw' Rw F' R2 Uw U L2
*3. *R Fw' D2 B' D' U Fw2 D' B' F' L2 B' L R2 Uw2 Fw2 D' F D B2 D' L' R2 D2 Uw' U' Rw2 Uw2 F' R2 D' Rw' R U2 L' F' R U2 F2 L2
*4. *U R Fw' D2 B2 D2 Rw' D' Rw F' D2 L' D' U2 L R F Uw F' Uw' L' D2 B Rw2 R2 D Rw' R2 D L2 Rw R D Uw2 U' F L2 D' Uw F2
*5. *Uw' B2 L Rw R2 B L R' B2 F2 D2 Uw U' Fw' Rw2 B' U2 Rw' Fw R U' F' D Fw' L' Rw' B2 R Uw2 R' D2 U2 L' R2 F L D2 B D F'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Uw' Bw D2 U' F' D2 L Fw2 Dw2 R D2 L2 B2 F2 L' R2 Dw Rw' R2 Dw Lw' D' F2 L2 Lw' B' Bw Fw2 F L R2 Bw' F Lw2 Bw U' L2 D2 Uw Rw' U' Rw2 Fw' R B Bw R2 U' Lw' B F2 D2 R Uw' Lw B' D Bw2 F' Rw
*2. *Lw Rw2 Dw B Fw2 R Fw Dw2 Uw Bw Fw2 F2 D' B2 F2 L2 D Rw R2 Fw' Lw' D U' Lw2 R Bw2 Rw D' U' Rw2 R2 Uw' R B2 Fw2 F' Dw' U B L Rw2 Bw Uw' Rw' D Rw R Dw2 Uw' B2 Bw F2 Dw2 Uw2 U Bw2 Uw2 L B2 Rw
*3. *Rw2 Fw Lw2 B' Bw F' Lw2 D' B2 Fw2 F2 L2 Dw' Fw2 D2 Fw L Fw2 F Lw Fw L Rw Bw' U' Bw2 R' Uw' R2 B' F L F' L' Fw2 L2 F' Lw2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 D' U2 R' D Dw Uw' Bw' Fw' Dw2 Lw U Lw2 Dw R' B' L Rw' Dw' Uw'
*4. *F Dw Lw' Bw2 F2 Lw' Fw' F2 L D2 Dw2 Uw U2 Rw' Bw' F' Lw' U L2 Bw Rw Fw' U B' Fw' D Uw U Bw' D Dw2 B' Bw F R2 D' Dw2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 Lw' R B' Bw2 L' Dw L2 Rw U L' Fw Uw F2 Uw U Lw' Dw2 L B' F'
*5. *U' L F2 U L2 Lw2 R' Uw B' Bw2 U' Fw F U F Dw2 L2 D' R2 Fw U' L' Uw' L F' L Bw2 R2 D Uw' B' L Bw2 Dw' Uw R2 F2 D B' Bw Uw Fw' Lw R' Bw Fw' D Dw U' B' F2 L2 Lw2 Rw' R D Bw Fw' U Lw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2R2 D 2F2 2U2 U 3F' D 3U2 U2 2R 2B D 2D2 3U 2U' U 2L' 2F 2D' 2R D' 2B2 3F 3U' 2U2 3F 2R' 2D2 3U' 2U' 2F' L2 U2 3F 2U R F D2 2U U2 2B2 F' 2L2 2R 2U 2F F 2D2 3U2 3F' 2L 3F2 F' D' U L2 F U2 3R 2R' 3F2 3U2 2R' R2 3F2 D2 2D' L' D' U' 2F2 2D' L' D2 3R' B' 2L' 3F' R2 2D'
*2. *2R U' B' 2F' L2 D' B' L2 2L2 3R2 2R' R' 2D' 2B2 2F 3U' U' 3F' 2U' 2F 2U U B R2 3F' 2U R B' 3R' F' 3R2 B R U' 2L D' 3F2 F2 3U2 B' 3U' U R D2 2D2 2U2 U' B 3U2 3R' 2U' F' D' 3U L' 3R2 B 2U F2 L2 2F 3R D' L' 2R 3U 2F F 2L2 U2 2F2 L2 2B2 2L 3U L2 B2 2R2 B' D'
*3. *D' 2F 2U R2 B 2B2 3F' 2U2 R2 3U' 2U2 U2 2R2 U 2R' 2B U 2R' 2F2 U2 B' 3R 2R R' 2U' 3R' B 3U2 3F2 F 2D 3U2 B' 2B2 2D 2R 2F 2U2 B L2 D2 2D' 2R' U' 2B2 2L 2U R' 3F F' D' 3U' 2U 2L2 2R' R2 D 2D' 3R 2D' 2U' 3F F 2R D U' 2L2 3F2 D 3U' B2 2F D L2 2D' F 2D2 3R2 D 3R2
*4. *B' 2B2 F 2L 2B' 2L2 3F2 R 2D' F' L' 3U2 L' 2L2 U' R2 2B F 2D2 3U 2U2 U 2R' 2U' 2F' 2L U' 2B2 2F L' R2 2D' F' 2U2 3F' 2F2 L' 2R2 2F' R 3F2 F' 2D' 2B' R U' L2 R 3F2 3U2 L2 2R 3F' R 2U 2B 3F F D' F' 2R 2B2 2F F2 3U L' B 3U' 2B' U F 3U' 2L2 2F F2 2L R 3F2 R2 D
*5. *3F2 F2 2L2 2R2 D2 U2 2B L' 2B' L2 3F2 R D' 2R2 D' B' F2 2D2 2R2 R' D' 3F2 3R R D' 2B2 2U' 3R2 D' 2D 2U' U 2F 3U' L' 2D2 2U' L' 3U' 2F D B 2B' U 2L' R' 3U F 2L2 2R B 3F' U L2 D' 2D 3F' 3R' 2R' 3F2 2F 2L2 2R 2F R2 3F 2U2 2R' 3U2 3R2 3U F2 U2 F U' 3F2 2F 2L2 2F2 2L'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2R' B' F2 D' L2 3L' 2B' 3L2 3R2 3U U' 2L 2U' B2 F' 2U' R' 2B 2R2 3F2 2R2 2D' B' F' U' L' 3D' 2R' R B 3B' L 3L' 3B' 3F D' 3R2 B 2L' D 2D' 2U' U' B2 2B2 F U2 3B2 L2 3R2 3D2 3L' 2R B' 2B2 F' R' 3B' L2 3B2 2U B2 3B' 3R 2U 3R' B 2D2 2B2 F2 2L' 2U2 2F2 D' 3D F' 3L 2R2 B' 2B' 3B' 3F' 3U2 2U' U2 2R 2D' 2L' 2B2 2R' D U2 B 2B 3F' 2F 3L 2B 2F 2R2
*2. *L 3R2 D 2U R2 2D 2U2 2L 2F' 3U 2F 3R2 3D' 3U2 U 2B' R2 D 3B D 2B 3F' D2 2B' 3B' 3U 2U' L 2B 3U2 2F 3L' B 2R' B2 2B' F 3L2 B' 3B2 2L' R2 U' 3B 2F2 L' 2F 3D 3F U' F' L2 3D' 3U L' 3R 2R2 B2 D2 3D' L2 3R 2D2 2F 3L' 2B2 F' D L2 3D' 3U 2R2 2D' 3R2 R2 D' 2D' 3L R' 2D 3D' 2U 3L' 2R' 2U2 2B2 3B 3U' 2F2 L F D 3U2 B2 F' 3U R 3B2 D 3R'
*3. *2U F' 3U2 U' 2R2 D' L D2 2B 3F2 2U2 3L 2F L B2 F2 R' 3U' 2R 3B L' 2L' 3L' 2R2 3B' 2U 3L2 3B 3F' 3U2 3L' B 2F' L2 B2 U 2B' 2R' D2 3D2 2F F2 3D' 3L' 2B2 2L' 3D' 3U' B U' 2L' B D' 3R 2U2 B 3B2 3U2 U L' 3U L2 3F2 F' 2L 2R2 3F' 3D' 3U' U' B' 2B2 3B' 2F2 F' 3U' B D' R 2F' 3L2 R 3D' 2B' D 3D U 2F2 2D' 3U 2U' 2F 2L' R' 3F' 2L2 3R 3B2 2R R
*4. *3R' 2U2 3B2 2L2 3U' 3L 2D2 2U' L' 2L2 R' U 3B2 3F' 3L' 3D' 2L2 3U2 3L2 3R' 2R2 2F L 2L 3R' 3D2 R 3U' B R2 U2 L2 2F2 2L2 3L 3R2 3F' 3D2 3L F 2R' 2F2 3L 2B2 D 2D 3R R D2 3R2 D' 3F2 3D' 3F2 2F 2L 3L' 2F 2R 3F2 L D 2D2 3L2 2R2 2F2 3D2 F2 3L 3D' 2U2 L' 3F 2D2 2R2 3B' D 3U2 3F2 L2 3L 3F2 D2 3D2 B' 2B 2D 2U 2L 2B 2L' 3D 2U2 2R2 2B' 3F 2F F 2L' 3L
*5. *U L2 2L' 3L2 2R2 3B2 F' 2D2 3U' F D' 3R2 3U' 3R 2R' 3U 3R' 2B 3F2 F2 3R 2U' L 2L 3U2 2R F2 3R F' 2R F 3L' 3R' 2R' 3B' 2F 2D' 2B' 2R2 3U 2U' 2B 2F' 2U L' 3U2 3B' U2 3L D2 3F' 2R2 U' L2 3L 2R 2B2 3D' 2U' 2R2 R 2B R2 D' 2D' 3R' R2 2U2 U2 2R' 3B' F 3U2 3B2 2L 2R' 3U U 2B' 3F 3D 2U R2 3D 3U' B 3F' 3U' L2 2D2 3D' 2L2 3R2 2R R' 2U2 2F2 R 2F 3D'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' R' U R2 U' R F' R'
*2. *F' R F R U2 F' R U2 R2
*3. *U' R2 F2 R U' F' R' U2 R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 F2 D U2 L2 D R2 F2 R2 F' U' L' D R F L D B
*2. *L2 U2 F2 D' B D' F U' L' R2 D B2 R D' B2 R' U2 F2
*3. *F2 L2 B2 L2 D2 B' L' F2 R' B2 F' R2 F U' L' F' L U2 L'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' B L Fw' D' F R' Fw Rw' B' L' Rw' R B' F2 R B' D' B' Fw2 R' D' L2 D' Fw2 R' Uw2 U Fw D' Uw2 Fw2 L Rw R Uw Rw2 R' Fw R
*2. *Fw2 F' Uw' L Uw2 F2 U B2 Rw Fw2 L' B U' F D Rw' F U2 Fw2 F' D2 Fw2 Rw F R F D Rw B2 D2 Uw' Rw Fw2 F Uw Rw2 U Rw2 D' B
*3. *B U2 F2 R2 Fw' Rw' Uw Fw' F U' L' Rw' F' U' Rw' Fw2 U2 L2 Uw' U R' Fw2 D2 Uw' U' Rw Uw2 B F' D' Uw2 Fw2 Uw' U R' U F2 Rw2 B D'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' Bw2 D Bw' F U' Fw U' Lw' D' Dw2 U' L Bw' F Lw R2 D2 Dw' Uw' L' Fw' F' Uw Lw2 B F2 U Rw Bw2 U2 Lw B2 F2 L2 Rw' Fw' D U2 L' D2 Lw2 B2 Bw2 R' Dw2 Lw F U2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 Lw U2 B Dw' Lw2 D' Uw U'
*2. *D2 Bw2 Lw2 D Dw Bw' D2 Bw' R Fw' Lw R U L' Rw R Fw2 F U2 B Bw' D' Rw U' Fw' Uw U B' D Lw' U' Lw2 Bw F2 Uw Bw2 Lw' Uw2 Lw Uw2 Fw2 D2 L F2 L' Rw Uw' Lw Fw2 F2 L2 Lw2 U' L2 Fw2 L Rw' D2 Uw U'
*3. *R' F2 Dw Uw Bw Dw Rw B' Rw2 Bw' F' Dw U Rw U2 B' D' Bw Rw' Dw' F Dw2 B' Uw' B2 Bw' Lw Rw2 R' Fw' Uw' U2 Lw2 Rw2 Fw2 R' Uw Lw2 Bw2 Fw2 L2 Rw2 R2 Dw Uw2 F D2 B U2 F2 Lw2 R D' Uw U Rw' Dw' R2 D2 U2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R2 D B2 L2 F2 L' U2 L2 R' D' L R2 F2 D2 U2 F U' R
*2. *U' L2 R2 D' U2 L2 B2 U' F' L R2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 U B2 F'
*3. *D2 B2 D2 U' L' F' U R' D' F R F L' F D2 F' L2
*4. *U F2 D L2 B2 L B2 F' L R U' L' F' U' L2 D B2 F2 R'
*5. *B2 R2 U' L2 B2 L2 R2 D R' D' F' R2 B' L D' B' U'
*6. *B2 U' L2 U' L B2 F' R' B R' D' B2 L' R2 F2 L R' U F2
*7. *U' R2 U' F2 R2 U L B' U2 L2 D2 B' U L' F U' B
*8. *D2 U' R2 B U' L D2 B2 L F' U F2 U' F D2 L U R
*9. *F2 L2 U' F D U2 R2 B' U B F2 R' D F' U B' U' L'
*10. *U' L2 U' R2 U2 B U' R' D' U' R B' D' B' R2 D' U2 B2 L'
*11. *U L2 R2 F' R' F' D L' B U2 R U2 B' F' L F' L' B2
*12. *D2 F2 L2 F' L' U2 B2 R D2 F L2 F2 D2 L B D2 L2 U
*13. *R2 D F2 D2 L' R' B D R' D B R2 B2 U L2 U R'
*14. *D' L2 R D' R D B' U2 B R2 U' F2 D R' U2 B L' R2
*15. *B2 U2 L2 F D2 R' B F2 U B2 R2 B D2 F' R2 B U' B2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D' F2 L2 D' L2 R' B' D2 R' F' R' F' L' R D2 B2 R2 U
*2. *L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 U B' R F' U F D2 F' D' L2 B D' L2
*3. *L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B' D' U' F L' R' D' R' D2 B R F' U2
*4. *F2 D' F2 L2 D' F' U2 F' U L U' R' F R' D' U2 R' B2 D
*5. *D2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U2 R' B F U' B L2 D' F2 D2 L' R' D F

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D U2 R D' U' L' F' R2 F R2 D' L2 D L2 R' F L' D2
*2. *F' L U2 B L F2 L D' F2 L D' R2 D U B2 L
*3. *U2 L2 D' B2 D2 B' U R' U' F' D' B2 U F L' F2 U R
*4. *D' R2 D' U2 B R U' R' U2 F2 R F' U2 L D L' D R2 U
*5. *U' B2 D2 F2 D' R' D' L' F' L' U' B2 L B U' F R2 D U2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 U L D2 R' B F L' F' D' F' U' L2 U' L2 B L2 U2
*2. *U B2 R2 F2 U L2 B' R U' R2 D L2 F L2 B U L R2 D'
*3. *D' B2 D2 B2 U B2 U L D2 F' L' D2 B D B F' U' F U'
*4. *B2 L2 B2 L2 D' L' B' L2 D F' R U L B' D2 U2 B L2 B
*5. *D2 L' D' U' B D' L' R F D' R2 B' D' U' F L2 F' U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D U L2 U' L2 B2 R B R2 B2 D' R U L2 R' D U2 B' F'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R' F' U F U' F R' U2 F2
*3. *L2 U B2 U B2 U R' D L R2 U R B' F' D F' R2 D2 R
*4. *B' R Fw2 R2 B' Fw U' F' Rw B' U2 L' Rw2 R2 D2 L2 D L' R' B2 D2 L' Fw' D' F' R' U' Fw D2 R D' B' F' D2 L' Uw2 R F D F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U2 R2 F U' R' F R2 F' U2
*3. *L2 D R2 D' R' B2 F' D' U' F' L' B2 L2 F2 U2 B D' R2 D2
*4. *B2 Fw2 D' L U F L F' L2 Rw F2 D' L Rw' D' Rw U R Fw2 F2 L2 Rw2 F2 L R' D' L' Rw Uw2 Rw' B2 D Uw' U L2 F' D Uw U' B'
*5. *Bw2 F' Uw' Lw' Uw2 Fw' Dw2 Uw' U' L R D2 U Rw' Uw Lw B Dw2 U2 B Bw' Fw Uw2 U' Lw' Bw Uw L2 U2 B' D2 Dw B2 Uw2 Bw' U' B Rw Uw' Bw D' U' Bw' L D2 R D' Lw2 D2 Dw2 Bw Fw2 R' Dw Uw' U Lw Rw' Uw F'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-1,d=-5 / dUdU u=0,d=-2 / ddUU u=0,d=0 / UdUd u=6,d=-3 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-1 / dUdU
*2. *UUdd u=1,d=3 / dUdU u=5,d=1 / ddUU u=-4,d=1 / UdUd u=2,d=-5 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-2 / dUdU
*3. *UUdd u=3,d=2 / dUdU u=5,d=-5 / ddUU u=2,d=-1 / UdUd u=2,d=3 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=1 / UUUd
*4. *UUdd u=-3,d=6 / dUdU u=2,d=2 / ddUU u=-3,d=2 / UdUd u=5,d=-5 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=6 / UUUd
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=6 / dUdU u=5,d=-1 / ddUU u=-3,d=-5 / UdUd u=4,d=3 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-2 / UddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L B L B' U L B' R' r' b' u'
*2. *L' R B' L U B' U l b' u'
*3. *L' R U B' R' B' U R l r' b' u
*4. *U B' R' B U B' L' U l'
*5. *U' L R' B' R L U' L l r' b' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,2) (-2,-3) (-3,3) (6,0) (0,1) (-2,2) (-5,0) (0,3) (-1,0) (6,4) (2,4) (-4,4) (-3,2) (-4,0) (-1,0) (6,0) (-5,0) (0,0)
*2. *(0,3) (0,-3) (-2,0) (6,0) (-4,5) (0,4) (-4,0) (-5,0) (0,3) (5,2) (-2,0) (2,0) (6,4) (0,1) (2,0) (6,3) (0,4) (2,1) (0,0)
*3. *(0,-3) (3,-3) (0,3) (3,2) (0,4) (-4,0) (1,0) (-4,5) (0,4) (-2,3) (0,3) (0,5) (0,1) (6,1) (0,4) (-4,0) (-1,4)
*4. *(-5,0) (0,-4) (-3,0) (0,4) (0,2) (-3,2) (0,4) (-3,4) (0,3) (3,4) (0,2) (1,4) (6,0) (0,2) (2,0) (0,4) (4,0) (0,4)
*5. *(1,-4) (6,0) (6,3) (2,1) (-3,4) (-2,3) (0,4) (-1,2) (6,4) (6,0) (0,3) (0,5) (6,1) (4,0) (0,5) (4,2) (0,0)


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 23, 2010)

2x2: 3.86, 4.18, 2.78, 4.68, 4.38 = 4.14
easy scrambles.
3x3: 14.81, 13.87, 13.95, (15.90+), (11.11) = 14.21
Decent. Good last solve 
4x4: 
3x3 OH: 28.40, (27.58), (37.72), 33.71, 30.53 = 30.88
2x2 BLD: DNF, 23.11+, DNF
lolspeedbld


----------



## Evan Liu (Jun 23, 2010)

*2x2:* 5.37 (5.29) 6.24 5.72 (6.32) => 5.78

*3x3:* 16.35 (13.29) (22.99) 20.28 18.31 => 18.31

Comment: 13 was an OLL skip. Also, median = average 

*4x4:* 1:19.04 1:21.27 (1:29.35) (1:17.03) 1:18.31 => 1:19.54

Comment: The first four all had OLL parity 

*5x5:* 3:01.98 2:42.97 (3:04.79) 3:03.89 (2:34.28) => 2:56.28

Comment: Inconsistent 

*2x2 BLD:* DNF 23.57 DNF => 23.57

*3x3 OH:* 41.57 39.65 (45.33) 38.13 (29.94) => 39.78

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 1:50.72

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 4:52.88

*Magic:* 1.22 (1.43) 1.24 1.20 (1.15) => 1.22

*Pyraminx:* (12.15) 11.83 11.08 11.70 (8.88) => 11.54

Comment: Halfway through the year already


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jun 23, 2010)

*2x2:* 10.55, 9.28, (8.72), (12.02), 9.33 = 9.72
*3x3:* 18.63, 20.66, (22.38), (17.08), 18.36 = 19.22
*3x3 OH:* (47.27), 42.21, 43.08, (41.50), 44.09 = 43.13
*4x4:* (1:46.16), (2:08.83), 2:02.44, 2:00.08, 1:58.25 = 2:00.26 Comment: UGH!!!! WTF! NO!(Derrick Eide style) How f*ckin close can I be to sub-2? It pains me to a high extent how close I was. I had double parity on the last two solves, and finished edge pairing around 1:12 on both solves. Ahh, so this is why I hate 4x4. Just as I start to love it, it betrays me.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 23, 2010)

2x2: 3.81, 4.50, 3.51, 2.78, 3.90 = 3.74 pure pwnage
3x3: 16.66, 17.11, 21.39, 18.42, 16.79 = 17.44
4x4: 1:24.60, 1:25.68, 1:25.05, DNF(1:23.23), 1:13.62 = 1:25.11
5x5: 2:08.68, 2:08.37, 2:19.96, 2:30.18, 2:27.88 = 2:18.84
6x6
Megaminx
Square-1: 55.84, 41.91, 49.95, 36.74, 52.42 = 48.10
2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, 1:27.66
3x3 OH:
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:51.61
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 4:21.55 Bad
Master Magic: 2.61, 3.91, 2.77, 2.68, 2.55 = 2.69


----------



## Cride5 (Jun 24, 2010)

*2x2:* (8.59), (4.16), 4.41, 6.01, 7.64 => *6.02*

*3x3:* 17.08, (21.86), (15.55), 19.24, 21.00 => *19.11*

*2x2 BLD:* DNF, 1:59.09, 1:33.92 => *1:33.92*

*3x3 BLD:* DNF, 15:22.13, DNS => *15:22.13*
Yay, first successful M2/CP solve 

*3x3 FMC: 34 moves*
Solution: L2 U F2 U2 R' U F U2 F' U2 L2 B D B' U2 B D' B' F U' F' L' U L' U' L R U' L' U R' U R2 D'


Spoiler



Premoves: R2 D' (2)
2x2x3: L2 U F2 U2 R' (5/7)
F2L-1+pair: U F U2 F' U2 L2 (6/13)
3-corners: * U2 F U' F' L' U L' U' L R U' L' U R' U (15/28)
Insert at * B D B' U2 B D' B' U2 (8/36)
2-moves cancel


----------



## JunwenYao (Jun 24, 2010)

2x2x2: 4.83, (4.25), (5.99), 5.67, 5.10 = 5.20 
3x3x3: 18.39, 18.73, (18.21), (19.20), 18.65 = 18.59 
4x4x4: 1:07.73, (1:13.14), 1:04.33, (1:02.85), 1:10.87 = 1:07.64
3x3x3 OH: (33.15), 30.24, 30.07, 31.74, (27.74) = 30.68 lol
pyraminx: (7.68), 10.67, (14.13), 10.50, 8.95 = 10.04
megaminx: (2:28.46), 2:22.37, 2:20.69, 2:21.29, (2:19.31) = 2:21.45


----------



## MrMoney (Jun 24, 2010)

3x3x3 Blindfolded = 2.45.77, 2.28.30 DNF, 1.28.77 = 1.28.77 very good for me, but scramble was lol


----------



## janelle (Jun 24, 2010)

*2x2x2*
(8.78), 7.57, (5.02), 6.96, 8.14
Average of 5: *7.56*
Decent

*3x3x3*
(28.84), (19.88), 21.29, 23.57, 23.78
Average of 5: *22.88*
Pretty good. The 19 was a PLL skip.

*4x4x4*
(2:39.05[op]), 2:18.69[o], 2:38.70[o], (1:58.35), 2:24.01[op]
Average of 5: *2:27.13*
Bad avg, but a sub2 single finally 

*3x3x3 OH*
(38.53), (1:03.28), 57.90, 45.31, 58.59
Average of 5: *53.93*
Nice single, ok avg.

*Magic*
1.77, 1.81, (2.12), 1.84, (1.73)
Average of 5: *1.81*
Nice  I'm glad for Vancouver Open or else I probably wouldn't have opened my new magic and restring my old one. 
*
Square-1*
1:15.99, 1:19.25, (1:51.55), (1:13.32), 1:21.44
Average of 5: *1:18.90*
Pretty good since I don't practice much


----------



## aronpm (Jun 24, 2010)

I think I'll do another BLD week.

*2x2x2*: DNF(51.15), 43.13, (30.08), 48.52, DNF(33.40) = DNF
Comment: I was hoping for another average here. At least I got a new PB (I think...)
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: DNF(43.27), 45.22, 30.56 = 30.56
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF(1:27.08), DNF(1:07.40), DNF(56.91) = DNF
Comment: Whoa! Last scramble is really good! I retried it, and got 39.05, with 11 seconds 'memo'.
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF(7:57.08), DNF, DNF(8:42.61) = DNF
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF(20:42.96), DNS, DNS, = DNF
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 6/8 = 4 in 29:47.41
Comment: I went for a 'small' attempt this week. Last cube, which I solved first, was off by two flipped edges. Third cube was off by D' L and then 5 corners.
*3x3x3 Match the Scramble*: DNF(2:07.03), DNF(2:22.47), 2:12.75, DNF(2:07.83), DNS = DNF
Comment: The hardest part about this is telling if you've solved it or not. Second one was off by 2 flipped edges, and on the 4th I picked up the wrong cube AND did edges backwards!
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 118 HTM


Spoiler



Corners: 
R2 U' L2 U R2 U' L2 U (8/8)
x' y' F' L U2 L' F L F' U2 F L' y x (10/18)
R' U2 L U2 R U2 R' U2 L' U2 R U2 (12/30)
z' R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 z (16/46)

Edges:
M2 B L2 B' M2 B L2 B' (10/56)
U2 M2 U R' U' M2 U R U (11/67)
M2 U R U' M2 U R' U' (10/77)
y2 x l' F' L F M F' L' F L x' y2 (10/87)
x U' R E' R' U R E R' x' (10/97)
L U M' U2 M U L' (9/106)
y' D' M' U2 M D M' U2 M (12/118)


Comment: If only my actual solves were this short! I often do >200 moves when doing BLD.


----------



## cubedude7 (Jun 24, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 5.46, 5.46, 5.51, (5.68), (4.49) = 5.48, σ = 0.02 
*3x3x3*: 17.71, (16.21), (22.24), 19.27, 17.25 = 18.08, euh, the 19 screwed it up.
*4x4x4*: 1:12.72, (1:19.53), (1:07.66), 1:16.61, 1:17.21 = 1:15.51, mwoah...
*5x5x5*: 2:19.17, 2:13.82, (2:19.59), (2:08.73), 2:11.76 = 2:14.92, ok.
*6x6x6*: In modding process
*7x7x7*: 6:40.91, 6:51.49, (7:11.03), 6:37.31, (6:22.98) = 6:43.24, normal.
*2x2x2 BLD*: 30.03, 43.22, 23.97 = 23.97, jay PB, damn 2x2BLD was very easy this week 
*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF(1:48.00), DNF(1:26.55), 1:16.84 = 1:16.84, nicenice 
*MultiBLD*: 1/2 6:57.69, argh, again just 1 cube....
*3x3x3 OH*: 59.25, (39.82), (1:16.65), 59.28, 50.62 = 56.38, this hurts my hand so much....
*Pyraminx*: (7.89), 9.61, (11.01), 9.65, 9.55 = 9.60, so many locks...
*Megaminx*: (2:05.11), 2:08.23, 2:14.86, (2:24.53), 2:13.56 = 2:12.22, it started pretty well..
*Square-1*: 20.07, 20.50, (25.29), (16.30), 23.32 = 21.29, damn good avg and single as well
*Clock*: (9.64), 12.23, 10.80, DNF(13.37), 11.77 = 11.60, goood 
*2x2+3x3+4x4*: 1:42.45
*2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5*: 3:49.93, did this solve with Through The Fire and Flames on the background ^^


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jun 24, 2010)

*3x3 One Handed*: 37.50, 32.58, 40.47, 40.01, 34.67=37.39

Not bad, still getting used to the weightlessness feeling of the F-II.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 24, 2010)

2x2: (5.11), (3.52), 3.69, 3.92, 4.67 = 4.09
3x3: (7.94), 12.34, 11.00, 12.84, (13.19) = 12.09 Fail average but awesome NL single 
OH: (35.34), 24.64, 29.67, 24.22, (23.17) = 26.18 :fp
5x5: (1:31.95), 1:49.55, 1:49.84, 1:46.88, (1:57.84) = 1:48.76
4x4: (57.77), 49.42, 56.42, 57.41, (48.22) = 54.42
3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
Multi BLD: 2/2 5:14.16
2x2 BLD: 14.38, 38.52, DNF = 14.38   Speed BLD with CLL!
4x4 BLD: 14:20.89, DNS, DNS = 14:20.89 Woohooo!  New PB by 3:07 minutes! Awesome! Memo was ~7:05


----------



## Elliot (Jun 24, 2010)

*2x2:* (8.56), 6.08, (3.69), 6.40, 5.58 = *6.02*
*3x3: *15.11, 14.31, (17.06), (13.52), 17.02 = *15.48*
Usual average - Haiyan Cube
*3x3 OH: *20.65, 27.36, 26.36, 19.91, DNF = *24.79*
 FII
*4x4: *1:34.02, 1:33.25, 1:45.74, 1:21.16, 1:35.70 = *1:34.32*
:fp Terrible Average. My cube popped 3 times, I messed the parity alg 2 times, and I did the wrong PLL a few times.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 24, 2010)

*3x3 OH*: 21.22, (30.22), (19.91), 24.84, 20.05 = 22.04
2 bad solves.

*3x3* : 12.39, 12.98, 11.90, (11.22), (14.81) = 12.42

*2x2* : (5.86), 5.59, 4.69, 5.12, (4.24) = 5.13
I haven't been practicing 

*4x4* : 1:03.84, (1:12.20), (52.30), 54.55, 54.34 = 57.34
Bahh I popped on the first 2 solves 

*Square-1* : 37.08, (46.43), (26.11), 34.57, 29.64 = 33.76

*5x5* : 2:03.70, 2:06.16, (1:59.19), 2:08.28, (2:26.28) = 2:06.05

*Megaminx* : 1:21.73, 1:23.06, (1:23.70), (1:19.67), 1:20.17 = 1:21.65

*3x3 BLD* : 2:00.69+, DNF(2:16.66), DNF(1:43.07) = 2:00.69
I really screwed up the last solve :S

*2x2 BLD* : 19.14, DNF(26.17), DNF(22.84) = 19.14

*2-3-4 Relay* : 1:23.86

*2-3-4-5 Relay* : 3:35.17

*3x3 MTS* : (1:42.41), 1:23.69, 1:24.17, 1:20.45, (1:15.79) = 1:22.77

*Magic* : (4.94), 1.77, (1.75), 1.79, 2.04 = 1.86

*4x4 BLD* : DNF, DNS, DNS
Wow. 2 twisted corners.


----------



## Shortey (Jun 24, 2010)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> *3x3 *: 21.22, (30.22), (19.91), 24.84, 20.05 = 22.04
> 2 bad solves.



OH I'm hoping?


----------



## Laura O (Jun 24, 2010)

*3x3*: 25.87, 31.07, 28.42, 21.50, 25.38 = 25.56
*4x4*: 1:43.05, 1:38.92, 1:20.40, 1:56.00, 1:44.88 = 1:42.29
*5x5*: (3:13.72), 3:31.53, 3:33.30, 3:34.36, (4:16.96) = 3:33.06
*Clock*: (7.69), 8.21, 8.83, (9.02), 8.31 = 8.45
*Master Magic:* 3.83, 3.47, 4.09, 5.55, 3.78 = 3.90
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* 2:32.96
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* 6:07.79
*Pyraminx*: 8.19, 11.83, 12.30, 8.72, 9.41 = 9.99


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 24, 2010)

Oops, yeah


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 24, 2010)

What do you average at OH now, Jonathan?


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 24, 2010)

2x2: 6.22, 5.40, 5.77, 5.15, 5.94 Average= 5.69

3x3: 18.18, 16.65, 16.08, 19.68, 19.00 Average= 17.91

4x4: 1:24.02, 1:38.81, 59.09, 1:36.86, 1:18.68 Average= 1:23.49

5x5: 2:23.25, 2:21.30, 2:34.50, 2:36.41, 2:20.68 Average=2:27.22

6x6: 3:48.75, 3:48.31, 3:40.44, 3:55.59, 4:24.77 Average= 3:55.66

7x7: 6:40.34, 7:19.88, 6:43.77, 6:21.25, 5:59.16 Average= 6:36.88

3x3OH: 47.88, 44.08, 40.47, 32.55, 39.66 Average= 40.97

Pyraminx: 13.36, 10.97, 14.88, 5.34, 7.50 Average= 10.41

megaminx: 2:47.50, 2:55.40, 2:57.65, 2:58.06, 2:42.16 Average= 2:52.15

Square 1: 59.08, 46.77, 38.47, 45.28, 55.66 Average= 49.10

2x2+3x3+4x4: 1:44.81

2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5: 3:56.50


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes said:


> What do you average at OH now, Jonathan?



Well I just did a 21.56 avg 50 with a 20.95 avg 12 in it. I guess I'm mid - high 21 normally


----------



## Baian Liu (Jun 24, 2010)

*2x2:* (2.77), (3.72), 2.94, 2.78, 2.91 = 2.88
*3x3:* (15.55), 17.36, 20.44, 18.49, (20.61) = 18.76
*OH:* (43.98), 45.28, 50.02, 44.14, (51.94) = 46.48
*MTS:* 3:36.84, 2:01.27, DNS, DNS, DNS = DNF
*2BLD:* 13.36+, DNF, DNF = 13.36
*234:* 1:51.68
*Pyraminx:* (7.22), 11.88, 12.73, (DNF), 7.35 = 10.65
*Clock:* 15.25, 19.18, (14.89), 16.76, (19.68) = 17.06
*SQ1:* 1:22.46, (56.14), (1:57.69), 1:24.26, 1:02.30 = 1:16.34
*FMC:* L2 U B' R L' U2 B' D B L2 B2 L D2 R' B R D' L B' L' R' U' L U R L' B' L' B L2 B2 U' F' U B2 U' F U L' D (40)
L2 U B' R L' U2
B' D B L2 B2 L
D2 R' B R D' L B' L'
R' U' L U R L' B' L' B L
L B2 U' F' U B2 U' F U L'
D


----------



## Novriil (Jun 24, 2010)

2x2: 5.15, 6.74, 6.33, 7.32, 3.60 = 6.07
3x3: 17.33, 16.64, (19.51), (14.79), 16.16 = 16.71
Magic: 1.43, 1.38, 3.71+, 1.53, 1.36 = 1.45
Master Magic: 4.29, 6.14+, 4.43, 6.10, 3.76 = 4.94
3x3 BLD: DNF(5:05.85), DNF(4:51.69), 4:58.97 = 4:58.97
3x3 OH: 37.33, 28.76, 39.30, 40.60, 42.03 = 39.08
4x4: 1:41.62, 1:29.75, 1:32.32, 1:25.86, 1:42.24 = 1:34.56


----------



## cincyaviation (Jun 24, 2010)

3x3: 21.82, 20.10, 21.45, 25.12, 24.17 = 22.18
rusty, need practice
2x2: 5.94, 3.73, 3.75, 5.18, 3.74 = 4.22
meh, niklas on the second 5 should have been sub 5


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jun 25, 2010)

*2x2:* 7.59, 7.84, 7.39, 8.17, 7.15 = *7.61*

*3x3:* 29.44, 27.91, 26.42, 25.82, 25.37 = *26.72*
Purple Ghosthand Hmm.

*4x4:* 4:48.85, DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Mini QJ popped cbf putting back together.

*3x3 OH:* DNF, 1:11.17, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
To be finished

*Clock:* 16.66, 16.35, 14.85, 13.34, 17.26 = *15.95*
Nice single.

*Pyra:* 15.06, 12.62, 13.36, 6.85, 11.14 = *12.37*

*Magic:* 3.67, 3.34, 3.20, 2.96, 3.63 = *3.39*


----------



## onionhoney (Jun 25, 2010)

2x2: (5.66) 2.67	(1.41) 4.64	4.66 = 3.99 :fp
3x3: (12.97) 12.19 (9.28) 9.47 10.34 = 10.67


----------



## robindeun (Jun 25, 2010)

2x2 : 6.91, 6.62, 4.22, 6.99, 4.67, 6.09 = 5.92
3x3 : 15.57, 19.92, 18.11, 22.43, 16.78 = 18.27
4x4 : 1:16.48, 1:28.20, 1:39.62, 1:32.67, 1:49.23 = 1:33.49
5x5 : 2:37.39, 2:18.76, 2:43.17, 2:45.79, 2:35.30 = 2:38.62
3x3 OH : 33.07, 40.02, 38.58, 31.56, 40.82 = 37.23
magic : 1.22, 1.50, 1.11, 1.05, 1.33 = 1.22
master magic : 3.58, 4.02, 2.97, 3.96, 4.40 = 3.85


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jun 25, 2010)

3x3: 38.08, 34.49, 36.17, 31.46, 36.81 = 35.82k

I don't know why I even bother to post times this bad...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 25, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> 3x3: 38.08, 34.49, 36.17, 31.46, 36.81 = 35.82k
> 
> I don't know why I even bother to post times this bad...



From my old results here:


> 3x3 Average: 37.89
> Times: (41.83), 34.82, 41.43, 37.41, (34.04)
> Well, this is my best competition average yet, but it's still very frustrating, because I'm really better than this. I can't believe I got 2 40+ times again. And I had a 28 second solve during warmups - my second best ever. I've decided I'm going to try to learn all the OLLs, since it's probably my fastest way to get sub-30 average, believe it or not. So watch for my times to get even worse for the next few weeks while I'm learning them.



your times don't look so bad to me.


----------



## sz35 (Jun 26, 2010)

*2x2* (7.70), 6.46, 5.19, (4.66), 6.09 = *5.91*
*3x3* 13.94, 16.36, 15.91, (16.38), (13.91) = *15.30* Counting 13
*4x4* (1:09.43), 1:05.09, (53.50), 1:04.06, 1:06.10 = *1:05.08* Good! Very good single 
*5x5 * (1:55.28), 1:47.81, 1:52.30, 1:49.25, (1:43.80) = *1:49.79* Sub-1:50  
*OH* 28.72, (35.21), (28.68), 32.52, 29.71 = *30.32*
*234 Relay* *1:37.28* Very bad 
*2345 Relay* *3:46.02* Horrible!!!! :fp:confused:
*Magic* 2.68, (3.28), 2.72, 2.88, (2.25) = *2.76*

*2BLD* 25.63, 58.36, 37.83 = *25.63* New PB 
*3BLD* 3:18.77,DNF,DNF = *3:18.77* 
*Multi BLD*

*FMC*


----------



## Lumej (Jun 26, 2010)

*5x5:* 3:43.31, (3:52.52), (3:25.20), 3:47.96, 3:33.66 = 3:41.64
*3x3:* 23.48, 24.36, 25.85, (22.83), (27.96) = 24.56
*3x3oh:* (56.36), 54.64, (49.99), 51.87, 52.34 = 52.95
*MTS:* 1:56.67, 1:15.68, (1:08.18), 1:19.94, (DNF) = 1:30.76
*Clock:* 27.66, 38.33, 27.58, (27.58), (59.85) = 31.19
*234:* 2:46.03
*2345:* 6:29.96
*Magic:* 1.93, (3.21), 2.34, (1.84), 2.13 = 2.13
*2x2bld:* 1:43.01, 2:19.92, 1:55.90 = 1:43.01
*Sq-1:* 1:30.30, (2:16.06), 1:03.66, 1:22.40, (56.78) = 1:18.79
*2x2:* 11.78, (DNF), 12.04, 15.58, (9.76) = 13.13
*3x3bld:* 6:24.99, 8:01.26, DNS = 
*4x4:* (1:57.22), 1:42.97, (1:30.13), 1:46.84, 1:49.89 = 1:46.57
*Megaminx:* 3:31.06, 3:30.40, (3:42.68), 3:37.58, (3:28.93) = 3:33.01
*3x3wf:* (4:55.18), 4:45.95, (2:53.44), 4:07.20, 3:55.71 = 4:16.29
*3x3bld:* 6:24.99, 8:01.26, 4:53.78 = 4:53.78


----------



## The Rubik Mai (Jun 26, 2010)

*2x2* :4.58,3.44,3.77,4.94,3.30 = *3.93 *bad
*3x3* :11.83,13.55,15.84,15.80,15.36 = *14.90 *VeryBAD
*4x4* :1:07.08,1:06.18,54.43,54.59,1:03.65 = *1:01.47 *bad
*5x5* :2:04.30,1:45.18,2:08.18,2:01.21,1:55.56 =* 2:00.36 *bad
*7x7* :5:39.68,5:45.86,6:39.41,5:59.91,6:08.06 = *5:57.94*
*22BLD* : DNF,DNF,:1:36.61 = *1:36.61*
*OH* :30.08,28.75,25.84,30.34,23.56 = *28.22* bad
*234relay* : *1:22.16*
*2345relay* : *3:16.06*
*magic* :0.81,0.78,0.77,0.81,DNF = *0.80* WR
*mastermagic* :2.50,2.38,3.06,2.40,2.43 = *2.44*
*magaminx* :1:58.84,2:00.05,2:02.00,2:14.13,2:11.96 = *2:04.67*
*pyraminx* :6.68,7.50,10.06,6.93,8.18 = *7.54*
*sq* 1:35.30,50.77,43.21,58.33,39.69 = *44.56* (44.556666)


----------



## ManasijV (Jun 26, 2010)

3x3 OH: 23.50, 22.81, 26.51, 26.16, 24.86
3x3: 12.39, 13.55, (11.56), 13.18, (13.86)
Great!
3x3 BLD: 1:08.76, 1:48.86, DNF(1:29.18)
Great first solve. Second had mistakes which I had to undo.
4x4: 1:21.86, (1:23.36), 1:17.74, 1:16.69, (1:16.47)
234: 1:43.45 (DP  )
2x2: 5.52, 5.04, (5.56), (4.82), 4.86
2x2 BLD: 26.62, DNF(31.94), 23.27


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 26, 2010)

*Cubenovice:*

*2x2x2:* (DNF), (10.12), 13.44, 26.34 = 17.32	
Can you believe I forgot R2 U2 R U2 R2???
*3x3x3:* 42.12, 46.70, (50.11), (36.84), 49.44 = 46.09
Not too bad considering I made mistakes in each and every one of them.
Flipped edge, finding a white edge on top during F2L and messed up OLL and PPL.

2x2x2 BLD: DNF, 8:36.33, DNS = 8:36.33
Memory like a sieve today...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 26, 2010)

Mats B

*2x2:* 16.16	17.35	9.32	16.40	25.30	= *16.64* Good for me
*3x3:* 40.84	47.54	40.89	77.64	48.71 = *45.71* 
*4x4:* 3:28.43 3:17.30 2:45.36 3:24.85 2:53.28 = *3:11.81*
*5x5:* DNF, 16:54.55, DNF 7:32.34 7:13.39 = *DNF *
Nr 1-3 done bld and what a PB!! (memo on that solve 9:25)
*6x6:* 26:08 bld algs, dns dns dns dns = *dnf*
*7x7:* 52:23 bld algs, dnf (bld memo 1:05:35) 27:08 dns dns = *dnf*

Bld
*2x2BLD*: 46.52 34.97 27.58 = *27.58* good!
*3x3BLD: *dnf (1:50.11) two twisted corners, 1:40.11, 1:03.52 = *1:03.52*
Better than my PB by 25 seconds, if a little lucky scramble.
*4x4BLD:* dnf (8:16, 2 centers), dnf (7:08!!), dnf (9:16, 3 edges) = *DNF*
So close on all three (the middle one was a U' off, and a lot of edges but probably caused by just that U'. So I think only a small error in all three)
*5x5BLD:* 19:46, 20:31, dnf = 19:46 PB 
The first was PB, the second better than my old PB and the third was 2 twisted corners off only 
(just forgot to do them, too much for short time memory with reorientation and the rest of the corners )
*Multi:	8/8 = 8* 58:06 Another PB. Memo a little slow (42:56 or so) and a memo recall pause, but all 8 ok !

What a marvelous week for me  (in bld, which is what counts). 
Smashing times in 3x3 (yes, a little lucky, I admit it) and 5x5 and finally 8 in Multi! Wow! Together with last weeks 7:24 in 4x4 this is excellent!

2-4 Relay (bld): dnf only the 2x2 was ok, forgot corners on the others.
*MTS* DNF DNF *2:47.96 PB 2:17.37 PB again* DNF = *DNF*


----------



## Edam (Jun 26, 2010)

*3x3* 16.43, 16.52, (18.34), 16.43, (15.52) = *16.46*
*4x4* 1:21.56, (1:30.16) 1:24.83, 1:24.06, (1:19.86) = *1:23.48*


----------



## PeterV (Jun 26, 2010)

PeterV:

2x2x2: (9.28), 5.40, (4.52), 7.15, 8.09 = *6.88 avg.*

3x3x3: 32.84, 26.18, (24.08), 29.78, (34.88) = *29.60 avg.*


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jun 26, 2010)

*3x3:* 16.62, 18.55, 21.26, 19.30, 19.70 = 19.18

*4x4:* (2:16.35), 2:26.21 [O][P], 2:29.93 [P], 2:16.64, (2:36.00 [O][P]) = 2:24.26
Damn PLL parity.

*5x5:* (3:59.19), (5:17.36), 4:26.52, 5:01.01, 4:45.07 = 4:44.20
Wow. Big improvement.

*3x3 OH:* 45.22, 43.92, (1:09.95), 39.97, (35.92) = 43.04

*3x3 FMC:* 33
Scramble: D U L2 U' L2 B2 R B R2 B2 D' R U L2 R' D U2 B' F'
Solution: D F D' R D' B U' L' B' U F' U F' U' F U' L U2 L' U L' U L U L' U' B' U2 R' U2 R B U'


Spoiler



2x2x2 (with some optimizing for next step): D F D' R D' B U' L' B' (9)
2x2x3: U F' U F' U' F (6)
3rd Slot: U' L U2 L2 (4)
LL skip: (L) U L' U L U L' U' B' U2 R' U2 R B U' (15-1 = 14)


 It pays to use the full hour. I spent 30 minutes on that last slot trying to get a full skip (I had a 39 move OLL skip for backup).

*MegaMinx:* 5:07.19, 5:23.16, (4:58.28), (5:31.11), 5:02.43 = 5:10.93

*PyraMinx:* (19.47), (25.64), 25.49, 21.25, 21.47 = 23.46
To think I didn't know how to solve this 2 weeks ago...


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jun 27, 2010)

whoops posted 2 sets of times for this competition. too bad... these were better. Oh well. Might as well be fair.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 27, 2010)

MatsBergsten said:


> *3x3BLD: *dnf (1:50.11) two twisted corners, 1:40.11, 1:03.52 = *1:03.52*
> Better than my PB by 25 seconds, if a little lucky scramble.
> *4x4BLD:* dnf (8:16, 2 centers), dnf (7:08!!), dnf (9:16, 3 edges) = *DNF*
> So close on all three (the middle one was a U' off, and a lot of edges but probably caused by just that U'. So I think only a small error in all three)
> ...



Wow, Mats, congratulations! That's just awesome!


----------



## joelwong (Jun 27, 2010)

3x3x3: 21.58, (15.17), (22.94), 21.13, 18.87=>20.53


----------



## Krag (Jun 27, 2010)

*2x2x2:* (7.18), 7.84, (8.57), 7.44, 7.76 *=7.68*

*3x3x3:* (33.50), (24.68), 33.14, 30.19, 29.64 *=30.99*

*4x4x4:* (2:22.84), 2:46.90, 2:29.20, 2:50.01, (3:06.09) *=2:42.04*

*5x5x5:* 5:59.10, (4:39.79), 5:53.75, 5:10.20, (6:17.24) *=5:41.02*

*2-3-4 relay:* *=4:07.60*

*2-3-4-5 relay:* *=8:50.15*

*Magic:* (2.09), 2.03, 2.05, 2.02, (1.93) *2.03*

*pyraminx:* 23.84, 18.25, (24.56), 16.52, (11.24) *=19.54*


----------



## Michal Machala (Jun 27, 2010)

*2x2x2:* (7.21), (4.58), 6.72, 4.83, 5.02 = 5.52
*3x3x3:* 16.68, 14.25, (14.03), (18.00), 14.69 = 15.21
*4x4x4:* (1:35.38), 1:14.15, (1:06.65), 1:21.50, 1:09.33 = 1:14.99
*5x5x5:* 2:20.83, 2:24.77, (2:13.31), (2:33.31), 2:26.88 = 2:24.16


----------



## BOoba (Jun 27, 2010)

rubik's cube 3x3 : 21.82; (20.32); (24.94); 22.21; 22.43 = 22.15 
4x4 : 2:23.75; 2:13.24; (2:32.91); (2:10.75); 2:16.14 = 2.17.71 
5x5 : 4:08.32; (3:50.38); 4:08.66; 5:09.03; (5:09.45) = 4.28.67
Pyraminx : (15.00); 19.42; 17.55; (20.21); 18.37 = 18.44
3x3 OH : (43.18); 46.20; (50.99); 52.07; 48.78 = 48.66


----------



## BOoba (Jun 27, 2010)

*2x2* : 9.23; (15.60); (6.78); 10.39; 11.59 = 10.40
*rubik's cube 3x3* : 21.82; (20.32); (24.94); 22.21; 22.43 = 22.15 
*4x4* : 2:23.75; 2:13.24; (2:32.91); (2:10.75); 2:16.14 = 2.17.71 
*5x5* : 4:08.32; (3:50.38); 4:08.66; 5:09.03; (5:09.45) = 4.28.67
*Pyraminx* : (15.00); 19.42; 17.55; (20.21); 18.37 = 18.44
*3x3 OH* : (43.18); 46.20; (50.99); 52.07; 48.78 = 48.66


----------



## mande (Jun 28, 2010)

2x2: (11.98), (5.41), 7.81, 7.21, 7.05 = 7.36
Comment: Not bad.

3x3: (16.01), 16.25, 18.18, 19.09, (20.92) = 17.84
Comment: Could have been much better.

4x4: 2:15.23, 1:54.00, 1:43.43, (1:43.37), (2:15.40) = 1:57.55
Comment: Stupid first and last solves...I expected worse though.

3x3 OH: 37.51, (46.51), 35.98, (29.85), 32.58 = 35.35
Comment: Decent.

3x3 BLD: 2:22.66, 2:05.95, 2:00.66 = 2:00.66
Comment: Wow, no DNF's, and good times too.

2x2 BLD: 44.88, 50.00, DNF = 44.88
Comment: Nice.

3x3 FMC: 35 moves
Solution: L2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 L D' U B2 D U' L B U' L' U L2 B L2 B' L2 B U' L2 U L' B2 L2 B' L' R' U R2 D'


Spoiler



Explanation:
1x2x3: L2 U F2 U2
Switch to inverse scramble with premoves U2 F2 U' L2
2x2x3: D R2 U' R
F2L: L B L2 B2 L U' L2 U B' L2 B L2 B' (L' B)
OLL: (B' L') U' L U (B)
PLL: (B2) L' U D' B2 U' D L' B2 L2


Comment: Not bad.

3x3 MTS: 1:16.09, (1:34.09), 1:13.68, 1:24.65, (1:09.12) = 1:18.14
Comment: Not bad.

4x4 BLD: DNF, DNS, DNS = DNF
Comment: Its been a long time since I did 4x4 BLD, so I thought I'll try it in this weekly. Memo was around 15 mins, I solved the corners, then screwed up the first commutator for the centres . I'm not sure if I'll try the other 2 scrambles.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 28, 2010)

2x2x2 – 11.03 7.84 9.21 8.08 DNS
3x3x3 – 22.16 22.15 20.71 19.30 DNS
4x4x4 – 1.17.81 1.16.08 1.27.00 1.20.46 1.20.94
5x5x5 - 2.32.13 2.28.55 2.21.53 2.14.16 DNS
6x6x6 - 4.13.65 4.21.71 4.04.72 4.41.63 DNS
7x7x7 - 7.13.65 7.04.01 8.01.63 7.24.55 7.09.65
2x2x2 BLD - 1.56.55 DNS DNS
3x3x3 OH – 58.59 55.34 57.97 1.08.15 50.91
2-4 Relay – 1.58.93
2-5 Relay - 4.45.62
Clock - 12.01 17.86 16.34 13.18 DNS
Master Magic – 2.68 2.65 2.63 2.71 DNS
Magic - 1.71 1.58 2.36 1.46 DNS
Megaminx - 2.49.63 2.55.54 2.31.72 2.41.57 DNS
Square1 - 1.01.77 1.04.18 1.13.13 1.11.66 DNS
FMC - 62


Spoiler



F U R' U L U2 L
z2 U' F U F' U R U R'
L U2 L' U2 R' U' R
U2 B' U' B
L' U2 L U2 L' U' L
R2 U R' B' R U' R2 U R B R'
y2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U'


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 28, 2010)

*2x2x2:* 5.08, (5.21), (4.65), 4.67, 5.08 = *4.94*
*3x3x3:* (14.90), 16.25, (16.47), 15.52, 15.93 = *15.90*
No time to do anything, and am going on holiday now, so that's it for me this week  Just did these solves today straight after getting up. Need to pack now


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jun 28, 2010)

2x2: 3.10, 4.34, 3.37, 2.64, 2.64 = 3.04
3x3: 11.71, 9.87, 11.97, 10.00, 9.60 = 10.52
4x4: 45.50, (50.96), 50.55, (45.43), 50.48 = 48.84
5x5: 1:37.57, 1:43.01, 1:37.59, 1:38.05, 1:32.37 = 1:37.74
6x6: 2:47.07, 2:54.23, 2:49.02, 3:04.58, 2:58.66 = 2:53.97
7x7: 4:52.61, 4:56.42, 4:48.67, 4:52.01, 5:01.34 = 4:53.68
2x2 BLD: 10.29, DNF(11.02), 12.92 = 10.29 - wow.
3x3 BLD: 1:40.54, 1:51.00, 1:05.17 = 1:05.17 - nice 3rd scramble
4x4 BLD: DNF, DNS, DNS = DNF
Multi BLD: 1/2 6:11
3x3 OH: 27.24, 12.26, 23.53, 20.90, 19.74 = 21.39
3x3 WF: 2:04.00, 2:05.04, 1:56.21, 2:01.49, 2:00.34 = 2:01.94
3x3 MTS: 1:01.45, 56.78, 1:06.11, 1:13.48, 1:05.60 = 1:04.39
2-4 relay: 1:05.58
2-5 relay: 2:45.63
Magic: 1.54, 1.42, 1.29, 1.35, 1.48 = 1.42
Master Magic: 3.46, 3.75, 3.71, 3.54, 4.21 = 3.67
Clock: 10.71, 9.88, 11.21, 10.92, 10.12 = 10.58
Megaminx: 1:03.57, 1:01.18, 1:04.51, 1:04.70, 56.18 = 1:03.08
Pyraminx: 5.79, 6.99, 6.25, 4.60, 4.89 = 5.64
Square-1: 16.50, 20.69, 23.42, 20.15, 15.69 = 19.12


----------



## boss9482 (Jun 28, 2010)

Magic:0.81,0.80,0.81,0.78,0.81 = 0.80


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 28, 2010)

boss9482 said:


> Magic:0.81,0.80,0.81,0.78,0.81 = 0.80


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 28, 2010)

3x3BLD: DNS DNS 45.84


----------



## gass (Jun 28, 2010)

222 4.83, 7.76, 5.08, 6.21, 6.79 = *6.03*
333 17.21, 11.40, 14.51, 13.53, 14.28 =*14.11*. Good
444 1:05.25, 1:39.58 (DP), 1.27.71 (DP), 1.23.93 (OP), 1:06.81 =*1:19.48*. Nice single and good avg! 
555 1:54.16, 1:59.91, 2:00.12, 2:26.93, 1:58.26 = *1:59.43*. Very good avg! 
777 5:48.51, 5:45.77, 6:20.26, 5:54.02, 5:58.89 = *5:53.81*. This avg is really unbelievable! My last PB was 5:52. 
234 *1:43.23*. Good
2345 *3:53.81*. Sub-4 is good
333 BDF DNF, 6:04.31, 5:32.18 = *5:32.18*
222 BDF 43.21, DNF, DNF = *43.21*. Very good 
pyra 5.03, 5.80, 5.13, 4.85, 4.68 = *5.00*. Very good! Same avg than last week 
mega 1:49.98, 1:53.94, 1:58.20, 1:54.72, 1:55.78 =*1:54.81* good


----------



## Isbit (Jun 29, 2010)

*2x2 BLD: *DNF, DNF, 29.79 = *29.79*
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, 2:15.24, 1:16.82 = *1:16.82*
I've lost quite a bit of my memospeed for 3x3 single. The last one was very very nice, though 
*4x4 BLD:* DNF [14:37, 4:31, 4 edges, 2 corners], 12:39.52 [5:1x], DNS = *12:39.52*
Just pushed through the first one without really believing that I would solve it. Twisted two corners wrong, as I guessed, other than that it must've only been a small memomistake. The second one felt a lot like the first, so I was a bit surprised that I got it right.
*5x5 BLD:* DNF [28:08, 14:xy, a lot of pieces]
 Felt good. Double parities, but a very very nice edgememo. Should've done the edges first, but I knew that I would remember them. Must've done something wrong in the setup for the x-centers (that really shouldn't be happening anymore...). My fastest one yet.
*Multi: 4/10 60:00* [41]
I'm always too tired when I do these. Maybe 10 is a cube to much for me. I'm almost certain that I must've applied the memo for two of my cubes on the wrong cubes :fp.


----------



## Stini (Jun 29, 2010)

Some speed events, haven't practiced other than FMC since Helsinki Open:

*2x2x2:* 7.19, (7.24), (4.83), 6.38, 6.33 = *6.63*
*3x3x3:* (23.52), (15.55), 17.83, 18.73, 17.09 = *17.88*
*3x3x3-OH:* 35.73, 35.59, (37.05), 35.28, (30.73) = *35.53*
*4x4x4:* 1:29.41, 1:27.69, (1:21.09), 1:34.41, (1:41.38) = *1:30.50*
*5x5x5:* 2:39.77, 2:50.33, 2:42.55, (2:59.06), (2:39.59) = *2:44.22*
*7x7x7:* (9:02.05), 8:32.05, 8:37.95, 8:35.03, (7:50.50) = *8:35.01*
*Pyraminx:* 15.58, (26.24), (10.80), 16.66, 14.36 = *15.53*
*Megaminx:* 2:53.80, (3:03.81), 2:46.58, 2:40.47, (2:32.61) = *2:46.95*
*Clock:* 15.27, (22.03), 17.09, (14.72), 15.97 = *16.11*
*FMC: 31 HTM*


Spoiler



Solution: L2 D B2 R' B' L' B R2 B' L B' F R' B R F' R' B2 D' R2 D2 B D R' D2 U F2 L' U' R B2

For inverse scramble with pre-moves D' L2

2x2x2: B2 R' U L F2 U'
2x2x3+EO: D2 R D' B' D2 R2 D
Leave 5 corners: B. R B2* R' B2

Insert B R F R' B' R F' R' at the dot to cancel 3 moves.
Insert B' L' B R2 B' L B R2 at * to cancel 2 moves.


----------



## pierrotlenageur (Jun 29, 2010)

2x2x2: 8.84 , 6.63 , (9.25) , 8.05 , (4.84) = 7.84
3x3x3: 19.05 , (16.19) , 16.91 , (19.41) , 17.80 = 17.92
4x4x4: 1:04.88 , (51.65) , 1:02.46 , (1:10.15) , 1:07.13 = 1:04.82
5x5x5:	(2:40.11) , 2:22.27 , 2:25.66 , 2:18.91 , (2:09.33) = 2:22.28
6x6x6: 4:36.25 , (5:14.83) , (4:23.83) , 4:24.22 , 4:51.84 =4:37.44
3x3x3 One Handed: (44.55) , 45.68 , 44.56 , (50.59) , 46.61 = 45.62
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 1:29.88
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 4:13.18 
PyraMinx: 14.88 , (8.28) , 19.96 , (27.31) , 10.84 = 15.23


----------



## Edward_Lin (Jun 30, 2010)

2x2: 2.84, 2.87, (2.24), 3.11, (3.75)= 2.94 U3 on the 4th scramble :fp
3x3: (10.96), (14.12), 13.12, 13.45, 13.44= 13.34 bad
4x4: 52.76, (49.54), (56.76), 52.07, 50.59= 51.81 maru <3
5x5:
2x2 bld: DNF, DNF, DNF= DNF


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 30, 2010)

Chris Hardwick
-----------------
3x3x3: (13.45), 17.92, 17.41, 16.97, (20.22) = 17.43
3x3x3_bld: DNF DNF DNS
4x4x4_bld: 8:25.42 8:04.74 7:27.69
5x5x5_bld: DNF DNS DNS


----------



## Faz (Jun 30, 2010)

3x3: 13.74, 9.02, 9.53, 7.92, 8.36 = 8.97
3x3 BLD: DNS, DNS, 1:01.86 = 1:01.86
I heard the last scramble was easy xD


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 30, 2010)

Not very happy with the sum of my BLD DNF's 

*2x2x2:* (6.13), (8.31), 7.36, 7.37, 6.86 = 7.20 
*3x3x3:* (18.30), 19.70, 19.13, (20.78), 18.50 = 19.11
*4x4x4:* 1:54.22, 2:03.47, (1:34.69), (2:27.87), 1:39.96 = 1:52.55
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 relay:* = 2:12.22
*3x3x3 OH:* 29.27, 30.29, 35.19, (36.21), (25.03) = 31.58 ~ Stupid counting 35.
*Pyraminx:* (8.46), 10.06, (18.34), 11.82, 12.37 = 11.42
*2x2x2 BLD:* DNF, 41.87, DNF = 41.87
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 1:31.82 = 1:31.82
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 1/5 in 46:58 
Increased to 5 cubes as opposed to my usual attempt of 2, probably not a good idea.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jun 30, 2010)

2x2: 3.68, (4.19), (3.61), 3.84, 4.1 = 3.90
3x3: (10.67), 10.72, (14.12), 11.64, 11.64 = 11.33
4x4:
5x5:
234:
2345:
OH:
Sq1:


----------



## okayama (Jun 30, 2010)

*2x2x2*: 7.85, 8.23, (7.70), 8.48, (9.59) = 8.19

*3x3x3*: 25.80, 23.59, (21.62), 27.11, (31.78) = 25.50

*4x4x4*: (1:47.92), 2:20.39, 1:54.26, (2:24.80), 2:16.12 = 2:10.26

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 1:16.89, DNS, DNS = 1:16.89

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF [5:21.10], DNF [4:49.29], DNF [3:57.68] = DNF
1st, 2nd, 3rd: 3 edges unsolved

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 24:03.18, DNS, DNS = 24:03.18

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF [52:48.66], 60:04.25, DNS = 60:04.25
1st: 3 centers unsolved

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 2/3, 21:33.86
3rd: 2 twisted corners left

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 30 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: D U L2 U' L2 B2 R B R2 B2 D' R U L2 R' D U2 B' F'
Solution: L D' R D2 F R' B R F' R' B D' B2 D B D' B' D2 B D B' L' F2 D' R2 F' L' D2 F2 R2

NISS solve.

(Inverse)

Pre-scramble: L'

1x2x2 block: R2 F2 D2
2x2x3 block: L F R2 D F2 L

(Normal)

Pre-scramble: L' F2 D' R2 F' L' D2 F2 R2

2x2x3 block: L
Orient edges: D' R D2 * R'
F2L minus 1 slot: B2 D' B2
More 1x2x2 block: D B D' B'
All but 3 corners: D2 B D B'
Correction: L' F2 D' R2 F' L' D2 F2 R2

Insert at *: F R' B R F' R' B' R


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 30, 2010)

Mike Hughey:

My non-BLD event of the week:
*Square-1:* 30.80, 46.75 [P], 34.06 [P], 26.66, 39.28 = *34.71*
Comment: Pretty good for me.

The BLD events:
*2x2x2 BLD:* 36.83, 38.08, 26.91 = *26.91*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:52.27, 1:29.22, DNF [1:25.69] = *1:29.22*
Comment: Third one was off by 4 corners - I mismemorized.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 8:35.38 [5:01], DNF [8:15.22, 4:23], 8:05.53 [3:47] = *8:05.53*
Comment: Second one was off by 3 wings (mismemorized) and 2 centers (forgot to do them). Not very good times.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 18:01.80 [10:26], DNF [15:52.63, 8:59], 15:48.49 [9:11] = *15:48.49*
Comment: Second one off by 3 X centers (execution mistake). No reorient on the first two; reorient 6->12 on the third one.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *5/12 = DNF, 60:00.00* [36:36]
Comment: I was running slow on memorization and remembered what Chester said about not having time to do an overall refresh after memorizing all the cubes, so I didn't do one. That's deadly for me - I'll never do that again. I couldn't remember cubes 2,3, or 4 at all. I couldn't remember the edges on cubes 1, 5, and 6; all the corners on those were solved. I couldn't remember the corners on cube 8; all the edges on that one were solved. Fortunately for me, the rest were all perfect, so it wasn't such a horribly embarrassing result. Still, pretty awful.

And non-BLD events done BLD:
*6x6x6:* 36:30.65 [17:35], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: Not bad. I had a terrible memory recall failure on the next-to-last location that required me to use the process of elimination on the letters used to remember it - I probably spent 5 minutes recalling it. But it's always nice after that when you get it!
*7x7x7:* 52:44.84 [28:33], DNS, DNS, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
Comment: After reorienting there were 39 center pieces solved! Very lucky! But unfortunately, my memory wouldn't stick. I actually did 2 refreshes after memorizing it all (I normally only do 1), and I still had several big pauses because of recall problems. But I got it! I was pretty accurate this week for the weekly competition - why couldn't I have been this accurate last weekend???
*Magic:* 17.02, 13.27, 21.15, 19.34, 18.77 = *18.38*
Comment: Done OHITABLD. Did you see I did OHITABLD on the last three solves at Lexington? 
*Master Magic:* 4.11, 4.59, 5.16, 4.83, 4.44 = *4.62*
*Clock:* 3:38.68 [0:36], DNF [3:49.80, 0:49], 3:11.02 [0:39], 3:23.90 [0:37], 3:10.80 [0:32] = *3:24.53*
Comment: Yay, another average.
*Pyraminx:* DNF [1:25.88], 1:19.13, 1:33.81, 1:31.27, 55.96 = *1:28.07*
Comment: I'm happy to get another successful average, but these were pretty slow. First one was off by 5 edges - I executed the algorithms backwards.


----------



## guusrs (Jun 30, 2010)

fmc: L2 U B U F' U F U2 B2 R' B2 R' B2 R2 B R2 D2 F' R F' U2 B R D' R2 U R2 (*27*)

explanation: 
solve on inverse scramble with premoves 
[L2] (applied because this give a pair on the regular scramble)
[U'] (applied after move 8 of the solve when a speudo 2x2x3 was made)
2x2x3: R2 U' R2 D R' B' U2 F2 (8)
F2L-1: F' R' F D2 (11)
F2L: R2 B' R2 B2 R B2 R B (19)
LL: B U2 F' U' F U' B' (25)
Undo Pre-Moves: U' L2 (27)
Very nasty scramble with so many locked pairs.
I even tried some de-pairing starting moves (D R2 B2 on regular scramble). This looked good but stil hard to find a nice continuation.
Finally got some luck at the end of the hour to get sub-30
Gus


----------



## x-colo-x (Jul 1, 2010)

3BLD : 1:12.35, 1:18.65, 53.48= 53.48


----------



## @uguste (Jul 1, 2010)

A pretty good week

2x2x2 : 6.70, (9.33+), (5.84), 6.34, 6.12 = *6.39*
3x3x3 : 17.12, (14.18), 14.21, (29.14(POP)), 14.45 = *15.26* Awesome 
4x4x4 : (1:06.90), (1:22.53), 1:13.51, 1:18.44, 1:11.80 = *1:14.58* Good
5x5x5 : 3:15.22, 3:13.59, (3:48.63), (3:09.23), 3:32.04 = *3:20.28* :fp So many pops
234 : *1:44.52*
2345 : *4:36.03*
3x3x3 OH : 33.34, (DNF), 38.91, (32.71), 38.52 = *36.92*
3x3x3 MTS : (2:22.92), 1:35.05, (1:25.13), 1:31.42, 1:41.00 = *1:35.82*
2x2x2 BLD : 1:19.44, DNF, DNF = *1:19.44*
3x3x3 BLD : DNF, 2:55.56, DNF = *2:55.56* PB 
multi : *1/2* in 10:26.44
pyra : 10.21, 10.13, (20.70), (8.32), 11.49 = *10.61*
square-1 : (31.67), (27.61), 29.86, 30.77, 28.28 = *29.64* lolscrambles 
magic : 1.36, 3.41+, (1.35), 2.01, (4.15) = *2.26* :fp
megaminx : 2:55.00, (3:46.70), 3:12.74, 3:21.13, (2:52.84) = *3:09.62*

FMC : *38 HTM*


Spoiler



solution : L2 U F2 U2 B R L' D R' B' L B2 L2 B' L B' L D R2 D' L2 D R2 D' B' L U R2 D' R' D R' U' B2 L2 R' U R2

premoves : L2 R' U R2
2x2x2 : L2 U F2 U2
2x2x3 : B R L' D R'
F2L-1 : B' L B2 L'
F2L : L' B' L B' L'* B' L
leave 3 corners : U R2 D' R' D R' U' B2
premoves : L2 R' U R2
insert at * : L2 D R2 D' L2 D R2 D' cancel 1 move


----------



## Micael (Jul 1, 2010)

3x3x3bld: DNF 1:51.06 DNS = 1:51.06


----------



## sutty17 (Jul 1, 2010)

3x3x3: (19.45) 18.91 17.95 19.24 (14.32) = 18.70


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 1, 2010)

*Results week 26*

Congratulations Simon again. Out of 26 competitions this year he has won 24. All of the last 13 so there is no doubt who will win the quarterly summary 

*2x2x2*(40)

 2.88 Baian Liu
 2.94 Edward_Lin
 3.04 SimonWestlund
 3.71 The Rubik Mai
 3.74 04mucklowd
 3.84 MTGjumper
 3.99 onionhoney
 4.09 Yes, We Can!
 4.14 nlCuber22
 4.22 cincyaviation
 4.94 kinch2002
 5.13 Hyprul 9-ty2
 5.14 ManasijV
 5.20 JunwenYao
 5.48 cubedude7
 5.52 Michal Machala
 5.70 cuber952
 5.78 Evan Liu
 5.91 sz35
 6.02 Elliot
 6.02 Cride5
 6.03 gass
 6.07 Novriil
 6.07 robindeun
 6.39 @uguste
 6.63 Stini
 6.88 PeterV
 7.20 Zane_C
 7.36 mande
 7.56 janelle
 7.61 Inf3rn0
 7.68 tres.60
 7.84 pierrotlenageur
 8.19 okayama
 9.44 jamesdeanludlow
 9.72 lilkdub503
 13.13 Lumej
 16.64 MatsBergsten
 19.03 Cubenovice
 DNF aronpm
*3x3x3 *(48)

 8.97 fazrulz
 10.53 SimonWestlund
 10.67 onionhoney
 11.33 MTGjumper
 12.06 Yes, We Can!
 12.42 Hyprul 9-ty2
 13.04 ManasijV
 13.34 Edward_Lin
 14.11 gass
 14.21 nlCuber22
 15.21 Michal Machala
 15.26 @uguste
 15.35 The Rubik Mai
 15.40 sz35
 15.48 Elliot
 15.90 kinch2002
 16.46 Edam
 16.71 Novriil
 17.43 cmhardw
 17.44 04mucklowd
 17.84 mande
 17.88 Stini
 17.92 pierrotlenageur
 17.94 cuber952
 18.08 cubedude7
 18.27 robindeun
 18.31 Evan Liu
 18.59 JunwenYao
 18.70 sutty17
 18.76 Baian Liu
 19.11 Cride5
 19.11 Zane_C
 19.18 eastamazonantidote
 19.22 lilkdub503
 20.53 joelwong
 21.67 jamesdeanludlow
 22.15 BOoba
 22.48 cincyaviation
 22.88 janelle
 24.56 Lumej
 25.50 okayama
 26.56 larf
 26.72 Inf3rn0
 29.60 PeterV
 30.99 tres.60
 35.82 TheCubeMaster5000
 45.71 MatsBergsten
 46.09 Cubenovice
*4x4x4*(34)

 48.84 SimonWestlund
 51.81 Edward_Lin
 54.42 Yes, We Can!
 57.58 Hyprul 9-ty2
 59.90 The Rubik Mai
 1:04.82 pierrotlenageur
 1:05.08 sz35
 1:07.64 JunwenYao
 1:14.58 @uguste
 1:14.99 Michal Machala
 1:15.51 cubedude7
 1:18.76 ManasijV
 1:19.48 gass
 1:19.54 Evan Liu
 1:19.74 jamesdeanludlow
 1:23.48 Edam
 1:25.11 04mucklowd
 1:26.52 cuber952
 1:30.50 Stini
 1:33.50 robindeun
 1:34.32 Elliot
 1:34.56 Novriil
 1:42.28 larf
 1:46.57 Lumej
 1:52.55 Zane_C
 1:57.55 mande
 2:00.26 lilkdub503
 2:10.26 okayama
 2:17.71 BOoba
 2:24.26 eastamazonantidote
 2:27.13 janelle
 2:42.04 tres.60
 3:11.81 MatsBergsten
 DNF Inf3rn0
*5x5x5*(22)

 1:37.74 SimonWestlund
 1:48.76 Yes, We Can!
 1:49.79 sz35
 1:59.04 The Rubik Mai
 1:59.43 gass
 2:06.05 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:14.92 cubedude7
 2:18.84 04mucklowd
 2:22.28 pierrotlenageur
 2:24.16 Michal Machala
 2:26.35 cuber952
 2:27.40 jamesdeanludlow
 2:38.62 robindeun
 2:44.22 Stini
 2:56.28 Evan Liu
 3:20.28 @uguste
 3:33.06 larf
 3:41.64 Lumej
 4:28.67 BOoba
 4:44.20 eastamazonantidote
 5:41.02 tres.60
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(6)

 2:53.97 SimonWestlund
 3:50.88 cuber952
 4:25.66 jamesdeanludlow
 4:37.44 pierrotlenageur
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(9)

 4:53.68 SimonWestlund
 5:53.81 gass
 6:01.97 The Rubik Mai
 6:35.12 cuber952
 6:43.24 cubedude7
 7:15.95 jamesdeanludlow
 8:35.01 Stini
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(28)

 21.39 SimonWestlund
 22.04 Hyprul 9-ty2
 24.79 Elliot
 24.84 ManasijV
 26.18 Yes, We Can!
 27.60 The Rubik Mai
 30.32 sz35
 30.68 JunwenYao
 30.88 nlCuber22
 31.58 Zane_C
 35.36 mande
 35.53 Stini
 36.92 @uguste
 37.22 robindeun
 37.39 xXzaKerXx
 39.08 Novriil
 39.78 Evan Liu
 41.40 cuber952
 43.04 eastamazonantidote
 43.13 lilkdub503
 45.62 pierrotlenageur
 46.48 Baian Liu
 48.66 BOoba
 52.95 Lumej
 53.93 janelle
 56.38 cubedude7
 57.30 jamesdeanludlow
 DNF Inf3rn0
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 2:01.94 SimonWestlund
 4:16.29 Lumej
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(25)

 10.29 SimonWestlund
 13.36 Baian Liu
 14.38 Yes, We Can!
 19.14 Hyprul 9-ty2
 23.11 nlCuber22
 23.27 ManasijV
 23.57 Evan Liu
 23.97 cubedude7
 25.63 sz35
 26.91 Mike Hughey
 27.58 MatsBergsten
 29.79 Isbit
 30.56 aronpm
 41.87 Zane_C
 43.21 gass
 44.88 mande
 1:16.89 okayama
 1:19.44 @uguste
 1:27.66 04mucklowd
 1:33.92 Cride5
 1:36.61 The Rubik Mai
 1:43.01 Lumej
 1:56.55 jamesdeanludlow
 8:36.33 Cubenovice
 DNF Edward_Lin
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(24)

 45.84 trying-to-speedcube...
 53.48 x-colo-x
 1:01.86 fazrulz
 1:03.52 MatsBergsten
 1:05.17 SimonWestlund
 1:08.76 ManasijV
 1:16.82 Isbit
 1:16.84 cubedude7
 1:29.22 Mike Hughey
 1:31.82 Zane_C
 1:51.06 Micael
 2:00.66 mande
 2:00.69 Hyprul 9-ty2
 2:28.30 MrMoney
 2:55.56 @uguste
 3:18.77 sz35
 4:53.78 Lumej
 4:58.97 Novriil
 5:32.18 gass
15:22.13 Cride5
 DNF okayama
 DNF cmhardw
 DNF Yes, We Can!
 DNF aronpm
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(11)

 7:27.69 cmhardw
 8:05.53 Mike Hughey
12:39.52 Isbit
14:20.89 Yes, We Can!
24:03.18 okayama
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF SimonWestlund
 DNF mande
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Hyprul 9-ty2
 DNF aronpm
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

15:48.49 Mike Hughey
19:46.00 MatsBergsten
60:04.25 okayama
 DNF cmhardw
 DNF Isbit
 DNF aronpm
*3x3 Multi blind*(10)

8/8 (58:06)  MatsBergsten
6/8 (29:47)  aronpm
2/2 ( 5:14)  Yes, We Can!
2/3 (21:33)  okayama
1/2 ( 6:11)  SimonWestlund
1/2 ( 6:57)  cubedude7
1/2 (10:26)  @uguste
1/5 (46:58)  Zane_C
4/10 (60:00)  Isbit
5/12 (60:00)  Mike Hughey
*3x3 Match the scramble*(8)

 1:04.39 SimonWestlund
 1:18.14 mande
 1:22.77 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:30.76 Lumej
 1:35.82 @uguste
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Baian Liu
 DNF aronpm
*2-3-4 Relay*(19)

 1:05.58 SimonWestlund
 1:22.16 The Rubik Mai
 1:23.86 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:29.88 pierrotlenageur
 1:37.28 sz35
 1:42.45 cubedude7
 1:43.23 gass
 1:43.45 ManasijV
 1:44.52 @uguste
 1:44.81 cuber952
 1:50.72 Evan Liu
 1:51.61 04mucklowd
 1:51.68 Baian Liu
 1:58.93 jamesdeanludlow
 2:12.22 Zane_C
 2:32.96 larf
 2:46.03 Lumej
 4:07.60 tres.60
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(15)

 2:45.63 SimonWestlund
 3:16.06 The Rubik Mai
 3:35.17 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3:46.02 sz35
 3:49.93 cubedude7
 3:53.81 gass
 3:56.50 cuber952
 4:13.18 pierrotlenageur
 4:21.55 04mucklowd
 4:36.03 @uguste
 4:45.62 jamesdeanludlow
 4:52.88 Evan Liu
 6:07.79 larf
 6:29.96 Lumej
 8:50.15 tres.60
*Magic*(15)

 0.80 The Rubik Mai
 0.81 boss9482
 1.22 robindeun
 1.22 Evan Liu
 1.42 SimonWestlund
 1.45 Novriil
 1.81 janelle
 1.87 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1.88 jamesdeanludlow
 2.03 tres.60
 2.13 Lumej
 2.26 @uguste
 2.76 sz35
 3.39 Inf3rn0
 18.38 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(8)

 2.44 The Rubik Mai
 2.68 jamesdeanludlow
 2.69 04mucklowd
 3.67 SimonWestlund
 3.85 robindeun
 3.90 larf
 4.62 Mike Hughey
 4.94 Novriil
*Clock*(9)

 8.45 larf
 10.58 SimonWestlund
 11.60 cubedude7
 15.79 jamesdeanludlow
 15.95 Inf3rn0
 16.11 Stini
 17.06 Baian Liu
 31.19 Lumej
 3:24.53 Mike Hughey
*Pyraminx*(17)

 5.00 gass
 5.64 SimonWestlund
 7.74 The Rubik Mai
 9.60 cubedude7
 9.99 larf
 10.04 JunwenYao
 10.61 cuber952
 10.61 @uguste
 10.65 Baian Liu
 11.42 Zane_C
 11.54 Evan Liu
 12.37 Inf3rn0
 15.23 pierrotlenageur
 15.53 Stini
 18.45 BOoba
 22.74 eastamazonantidote
 1:28.07 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(12)

 1:03.09 SimonWestlund
 1:21.65 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:54.81 gass
 2:06.21 The Rubik Mai
 2:12.22 cubedude7
 2:21.45 JunwenYao
 2:46.95 Stini
 2:48.91 jamesdeanludlow
 2:53.52 cuber952
 3:09.62 @uguste
 3:33.01 Lumej
 5:10.93 eastamazonantidote
*Square-1*(12)

 19.11 SimonWestlund
 21.30 cubedude7
 29.64 @uguste
 33.76 Hyprul 9-ty2
 34.71 Mike Hughey
 48.09 04mucklowd
 49.24 cuber952
 50.77 The Rubik Mai
 1:09.66 jamesdeanludlow
 1:16.34 Baian Liu
 1:18.79 Lumej
 1:18.89 janelle
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(10)

27 guusrs
30 okayama
31 Stini
33 eastamazonantidote
34 Cride5
35 mande
38 @uguste
40 Baian Liu
62 jamesdeanludlow
118 aronpm

*Contest results*

413 SimonWestlund
290 Hyprul 9-ty2
286 The Rubik Mai
256 cubedude7
235 @uguste
234 Yes, We Can!
215 sz35
214 gass
192 ManasijV
186 cuber952
167 Evan Liu
166 jamesdeanludlow
160 04mucklowd
152 Baian Liu
152 Stini
148 pierrotlenageur
140 MatsBergsten
138 mande
138 Zane_C
134 JunwenYao
126 Edward_Lin
124 nlCuber22
118 robindeun
118 Lumej
115 Michal Machala
114 Mike Hughey
113 Novriil
108 Elliot
107 okayama
85 onionhoney
85 MTGjumper
79 Cride5
79 larf
78 fazrulz
76 eastamazonantidote
71 Isbit
70 aronpm
68 kinch2002
58 Edam
57 janelle
53 cmhardw
50 lilkdub503
49 Inf3rn0
49 BOoba
47 cincyaviation
47 tres.60
29 trying-to-speedcube...
28 x-colo-x
24 PeterV
23 sutty17
20 guusrs
19 Micael
18 xXzaKerXx
17 joelwong
16 MrMoney
15 boss9482
13 Cubenovice
6 TheCubeMaster5000


----------



## @uguste (Jul 1, 2010)

6th place is cool 
Mats : Can you add my FMC result please ? I'm sorry to enter it late but I realised today that I had copied the scramble wrong...

EDIT : I 5th now


----------



## cubedude7 (Jul 1, 2010)

4th place, I'm happy 
Congratz Simon with winning the quarterly summary!


----------



## SimonWestlund (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 1, 2010)

o sorry Mats it seems that I must have edited my post a bit late, could you possibly enter my missing results in, im on page 1
Thanks


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 5, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 3x3BLD: DNS DNS 45.84



Wtf. He skips the first two, does the third one in sub-50 like nothing and leaves without any comments.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes said:


> trying-to-speedcube... said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3BLD: DNS DNS 45.84
> ...



I think Maarten was well aware that I had done 1:03 on that third one. And if I could do it in 1:03 he could do it in 45


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jul 5, 2010)

Don't get me wrong. I know that Maarten is totally capable of doing a 45 seconds BLD solve, but I find it funny that he doesn't even lose a word about this awesome time


----------

